# Ai in Freehand-Wichtig



## paleface (8. Januar 2004)

Hallo...
Ich würd nicht Wichtig drüber schreiben wenn s nicht wirklich wichtig wäre.
Ich will in Freehand ein ai einbinden. Das ist ein Vektorisiertes Logo.
Aber wenn ich es importiere  oder öffne hab ich nur diesen nichtsaussagenden Kasten mit dem X der eigentlich für ein Platzhalter steht.
Auch wenn ich es Speicher oder exportiere...nichts.
Woran kann das liegen? Oder gibt es eine andere Möglichkeit diese zu öffnen?
Benutze Freehand MX mit welchem Illustrator die ai ist weiss icht nicht.
Müsste aber schon Älter sein.

Ich mus bis morgen eine Anzeige Fertig haben (freitag) wäre also nett wenn mir wer Helfen könnte.

Danke im Vorraus...


----------



## root_alpha (8. Januar 2004)

Hi@paleface

Das hört sich für mich so an als ob du versuchst eine alte 6/7er AI datei in FHMX zu öffnen und ich kann jetzt aus eigener Erfahrung sagen das es leider nicht geht 
FHMX ist so wie ich gelernt habe nur im stande AI dateien ab der Version 8 zu öffnen.


----------



## paleface (8. Januar 2004)

Ja habs gemergt...bei der ai stand nämlich 6 daneben...hatte aber gerade voll keine Ahnung bei welcher Version Illustrator ist.

Ich hab mit allen Programmen die ich hatte versucht die Datei zu öffnen. Und ich hatte Glück.
Cinema4D konnte aber noch reste davon erkennen. Ist das Logo von Danone...Cinema hat nur kein O und E erkannt.
Hab ich dann nAchgbaut Dauer 10min und gerendert.
Is zwar jetzt leider keine Vektor mehr. Aber da das Logo eh ganz klein unten ist. Ging das auch.
Trozdem danke für die info....


----------

